# Please show me your goat houses



## terrilhb (Feb 19, 2012)

We are going to start our permant goat houses tomorrow. Could you all show me some pictures of your setups so we can get a rough idea of what we need to build. Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my barn. It's really just a stall in a shed! In the outside of the stall or shed
I store feed and keep a milking stand.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is our buck house. Simple but he likes it. He looks scary like a monster in this pic lol.


----------



## Georgiamainers (Feb 22, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4920_bkhs.jpg
> 
> Here is our buck house. Simple but he likes it. He looks scary like a monster in this pic lol.


Too funny Jenn.  He does look a bit scary!!  lol


----------



## sawfish99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is a thread about my shelter:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16374


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 22, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4920_bkhs.jpg
> 
> Here is our buck house. Simple but he likes it. He looks scary like a monster in this pic lol.


That looks really good. Does it keep him dry too? That is one of my biggest worries.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2012)

This is how they started.  However, they are never locked in there anymore.  They run with the horses and sheep.  But I keep the pen this way so that if I had a reason, sick or ingured goat or when Nina has her babies.  I will keep them in there until they are old enough to mix with the rest of the group.

I should add that I a custom pallet built that fits perfectly as a floor.  It allows moisture to go through, but keep the bedding on top.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 22, 2012)

It does keep him dry. He is not as afraid to get a little wet as the girls are though. He will stay out & stand on his tree if it's drizzling rain. I was thinking of hanging a used feed bag or 2 over the opening to help keep the wind/rain out. I wish he didn't go to the bathroom in there so much. lol


----------

